# kraut rock? or german prog godz anyone?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

In order

* CAN*, for there prolific carrer, how many record theyput out
i got like4-5 record of them, including the fameous double vynil tago mago,
delay,soudtrack.I like early CAN more than later CAN all do i have not heard enought late 70 or 80 '' materials so i can't judge too mutch.

*Neu!* one of the best band from the scene all do not as prolific as CAN i have like 3-4 record by em.Ecletic mix of new age whit kraut got to like this.

*Amon duul* nice too got one record by em.

A band that some recommended people recommended me, was RED CRAYOLA they said if you like can you will certainly did this, all do i have not heard mutch from this band it sound promissing, they are not german(but apparently they play something close enought to kraut rock).

You guys have something to says about these bands, i think they are quite interresting.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Really dig Agitation Free. Popol Vuh is pretty awesome. Can's awesome. Yup, I like it.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

What about Harmonia? They remind me a bit of Neu, great album





(and the footage for this video for Watussi is perfect too)


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

CAN are the kings of Kraut Rock.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

I like Neu! and Popol Vuh - their music is more a blend of "kosmiche musik" and rock. Also, Klaus Schulze's album Irrlicht is pretty great.

If somebody can find me a track similar to Neu's Hallogallo or Popol Vuh's Hosianna Mantra, I'd be very grateful.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

shangoyal said:


> I like Neu! and Popol Vuh - their music is more a blend of "kosmiche musik" and rock. Also, Klaus Schulze's album Irrlicht is pretty great.
> 
> If somebody can find me a track similar to Neu's Hallogallo or Popol Vuh's Hosianna Mantra, I'd be very grateful.


The motorik rhythm of Hallogallo was very influential in many genres, and there's a lot of music that used it. A recent example (I think that there are a lot):





Anyway the first similar piece I can think of is Faust's Krautrock on Faust IV. About the gorgeous Hosianna mantra I don't know, I can think only of Stephan Micus doing something in that vein, but frankly I don't remember well his music. Maybe Harold Budd and his Pavillion of dreams or The Mande variations of Toumani Djabate. I'm not sure.










or even Van Morrison here?


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks for the thoughtful suggestions, norman bates. 

By the way, just listened to Faust's debut and really liked it.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

shangoyal said:


> Thanks for the thoughtful suggestions, norman bates.
> 
> By the way, just listened to Faust's debut and really liked it.


Consider that Faust IV sound very different from the first one, certainly less anarchic (you don't have anymore all those musical fragments tied together but more "conventional" pieces) and recorded in more professional way.

Anyway I guess that for Hosianna Mantra is easier to find something with a similar spirit outside of rock music, like spiritual jazz (Pharoah Sanders, Tisziji Munoz) stuff like that or in folk music.
Anyway maybe could be mentioned also the album Miracle of Bim Sherman, a curious mix of reggae and indian music with his gorgeous voice





and certain things of the south african jazz singer Sathima Bea Benjamin (but I didn't know her work too well)


----------



## Goobertastic (Jun 10, 2014)

I really like can and popol vuh


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Lope de Aguirre said:


> CAN are the kings of Kraut Rock.


Don't let Faust or Einstürzende Neubauten hear you say that.


----------

